# Hiro firts bath at home



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

We never take Hiro in bath.
This was his first bath after 24-10-2007.
He is mostly clean after a walk throug the mud.

Befor


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

and..


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Those pictures are spectacular as always. It makes me want to rush Milo off for a bath.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Hiro looks great! It's kinda fun to see his bath and how he transformed into a fluffy guy! You take some wonderful pictures! I love how the water drops are just stopped in mid air! Great job-----:clap2: Hiro is a handsome guy!:kiss:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Ans~ Hiro's look when wet reminds me of Tori. She really does not like baths and looks so pathetic when she's in the midst of one.

Your pix are marvelous, as always!

Give that soft, sweet, fluffy little guy a belly rub from me


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Ans, great bath time pictures! You're lucky you can actually TAKE them. Kubrick hates baths so much we need to hold him or he would jump out in a second.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Fabulous pictures as always! He looks fantastic. I love his wash and wear coat. He is such a handsome boy.


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Hiro 1 day after...














































barking...


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Hiro is such a beautiful specimen of the Havanese breed. Great pictures!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Did you let him air dry after brushing him or was he blown dry? His coat is gorgeous.


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

@Geri
Air dry . Hiro didn't like the föhn


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Ans said:


> @Geri
> Air dry . Hiro didn't like the föhn


What is that? hair dryer perhaps?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Hiro is handsome as ever!


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

We call it föhn, but its a hair dryer Geri


----------

